# Show groom practice run



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is Hanna freshly groomed, she just turned 7 months old. Our first show is in 3 weeks and I groomed her as if she were going into the ring. I've never groomed for show so I am very unsure of everything. I've seen pictures of puppies shown with the head hair down and with it sprayed up, so I think I'll keep it down as I don't really know how to do that. We are working on getting the tail up, she seems to prefer me to hold it up for her but I was taking the picture. FYI she is supposed to have a silky coat, but for the most part her hair is everywhere and she only looks nice right after her groom, as soon as she shakes it's everywhere again! Anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

She's a doll. You did a great job. Good luck.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks so pretty!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My Rosie is sure not a show dog but looks pretty good when brushed. As soon as I release her though, she shakes and looks pretty much like she did before the brushing. I don't care, but it is possible to train them not to shake. I had two mini schnauzers that learned not to shake the water off after their baths until I told them to shake and Rosie is learning to do the same thing. It just takes patience and I don't treat or anything, I just say no shake and put my hand on them to stop the natural reaction and say "good girl" and before long they respond by not shaking. I haven't even tried to keep Rosie from shaking after the groom, but I bet it would work the same.

By the way, your pup is adorable and a champion for sure.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

What products do you use on Hanna? I am no expert (though I hope to show Ceylon as well) but I do know from personal experience that the shampoo and conditioner that I use on Ceylon, along with the quality of grooming tools, can make all of the difference. Chris Christensen products were suggested to me a while ago when I asked for grooming tools advice, and I bought and use the Spectrum 10 Hypro Pac conditioner about every third time I bathe Ceylon, and although I think he is a lot silkier and less fluffy than Hanna in general, it still made a huge difference. Also, do you use 1/10 conditioner with water in a spray bottle when you comb her out? And, do you have a really good comb? Those were both tips that really helped me out with grooming Ceylon...

I just got a spectrum 10 trial pack from CC and I plan on trying out their regular spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner on Ceylon tonight since I have not been very happy with the regular shampoo and conditioner that I was using before (Avoderm)...

Here's my original thread, with everybody's very helpful replies: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=14714.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

She looks fine. Young puppies really don't have enough weight to keep their hair back very well. The judge will move the hair to see her eyes and face. I'm not crazy about the CC products but use either the Pure Paws or the Isle of dog products. Good luck at the shows!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice job. Puppies always look a little unkempt -- that's their charm. <smile>


----------



## GrannyMouse (Sep 3, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> She looks fine. Young puppies really don't have enough weight to keep their hair back very well. The judge will move the hair to see her eyes and face. I'm not crazy about the CC products but use either the Pure Paws or the Isle of dog products. Good luck at the shows!


I've also had great results with the Pure Paws and the Isle of Dog products. I do use the CC shampoo sometimes.


----------

